
Why Peter Thiel invested in a company like Facebook  ...? - hammadnasir
https://www.quora.com/unanswered/Why-does-Peter-Thiel-invested-in-a-company-like-Facebook-when-he-thinks-competition-is-for-losers-and-one-must-work-on-something-no-one-is-working-on?srid=dclw&amp;share=1
======
cocktailpeanuts
because it was gaining huge traction duh

